# Does anyone mind helping me tab out a song?



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

It would help a lot. I'm having a lot of trouble with this particular song.
(Love is a) Bitchslap by Sebastian Bach
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoCpbLY7j8Q


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Ultimate-Guitar.Com has a Power Tab version. You might check that out.:rockon2:

Regards,


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, I can tell it's not right though.


----------

